# Long Term Rental Options



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone advise who/which Estate Agents we should contact regarding long term rentals in the San Martinho do Porto/Caldas da Rainha regions. Alternatively if there are any private rentals then please reply - very briefly we would be looking for a house 2 bed, pool and garden would be good and the rental period would be 6 months. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not exactley long term especially if you wanted during season try Contactos - Cenário Atlântico - Propriedades da Costa de Prata Portugal


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi I have just taken out a 6 mth rental for a place in Obidos so I can familiarise myself with this area before buying- Having been in touch with most of the agents and property managers if you pm me I can suggest a couple of contacts who could help
Cheers


----------

